# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κοκατίλ ή κοινό παπαγαλάκι???

## Jimmy

Καλησπερα

Ειμαι ο δημητρης και ειμαι καινουριος στο forum.Αυτην την εποχη σκευτομαι πολυ την αγορα ενος παπαγαλου.Δεν εχω αποφασισει ακομα πιο ειδος αλλα ειμαι αναμεσα σε κοκατιλ και κοινο παπαγαλακι.Εκει που θελω βοηθεια ειναι να μου πειτε πιο απο τα δυο ειδη κραζει λιγοτερο αν και νομιζω πως ειναι το κοινο παπαγαλακι.Να προσθεσω επισης οτι ειμαι αρχαριος σε σχεση με τους παπαγαλους αφου ποτε δεν ειχα.Επισης θελω να μου πειτε αφου επιλεχθει το ειδος να παρω ενα ζευγαρακι η για αρχη ενα παπαγαλακι μονο του?


Ευχαριστω πολυ και συγγνωμη για τις χαζες ερωτησεις μου

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το κοινο παπαγαλακι εχει ποιο "αδναμη" φωνη σε σχεση με το κοκατιλ..βεβαια...κανουν καποια συνεχομαινα "κραξιματα" που καποιους τους ενοχλουν...

αν θες να εξημερωσεις τα παπαγαλακια σου θα σου ελεγα ν απαρεις πρωτα το ενα και αφου το εξημερωσεις το επομενο...αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει παρε και τα 2 μαζι...

----------


## vagelis76

Καλώς ήρθες Δημήτρη,είναι η καλύτερη κίνηση που κάνεις αυτή τώρα.....
Ρωτάς,ενημερώνεσαι και μετά προχωράς στην αγορά-απόκτηση του μικρού σου φίλου!!  ::  
Αν θέλεις ένα παπαγαλάκι που να το καμαρώνεις στο κλουβί για τα ωραία του χρώματα και τα ακροβατικά του...καλό είναι το κοινό παπαγαλάκι.
Αν επιθυμείς ένα φίλο που θα έχεις χρόνο και θα του αφιερώσεις αρκετό,το κοκατίλ είναι καλή περίπτωση.Αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι μπορεί να συμβεί και το αντίθετο.
Στα λέω αυτά γενικά για να καταλάβεις περίπου τι γίνεται,εσύ τι θέλεις από το καινούριο σου φίλο??????

----------


## Jimmy

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση σου.Κοιτα εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει ουτε να κανει ακροβατικα ουτε να μιλαει.το μονο που θελω ειναι να ειναι ενας πιστος φιλος.α το μονο που θελω ειναι να μην κραζει πολυ αν και εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα κοινα παπαγαλακια δεν κραζουν πολυ

----------


## Jimmy

Αγγελε συγγνωμη που δεν σου μιλησα αλλα ειδα το σχολιο του βαγγελη πρωτα

----------


## Jimmy

βασικα ναι θα ηθελα να τα εξημερωσω εαν δεν τα παρω ειδη εξημερωμενα

----------


## vagelis76

Τα κοκατιλ είναι πιο εύκολα στο να ερθουν κοντά σου...
Αυτό τουλάχιστον έχουμε καταλάβει από τα παιδιά που έχουν αυτό το είδος...και είναι πάρααα πολλά!!!!!
Για να είναι πιο εύκολη η εξημέρωση και πιο "επιτυχής" αρμονική συμβίωση σας καλό θα ήταν να αποφύγεις μεγάλο σε ηλικία πουλί και άγριο από πετ σοπ.
τα παιδιά που έχουν αυτό το είδος έχουν να σου πούν πολλά περισσότερα και θα το κάνουν όταν μπορέσουν,αρκεί να έχεις υπομονή.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τι χωρο μπορεις να διαθεσεις?

διαβασε αρθρα και για τα 2 ειδοι..και διαλεξε!

εμενα μου αρεσουν και τα 2..το μεγεθος δεν εχει τοσοι διαφορα...νομιζω τα μπατζι ειναι ποιο ευκολα πουλακια..συνηθισμενα αλλα εχουν την ομορφια τους!

και τα 2 ειδοι εξημερωνονται σχετικα ευκολα ειδικα αν τα παρεις σε μικρη ηλικεια...

βαλε βιντεο στο ιντερνετ και απο τα 2 ειδοι για να ακουσεις καποιες απο τις φωνες τους τους...

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς όρισες! Μπράβο που ρωτάς πριν αγοράσεις!!

Θα έλεγα να πάρεις όποιο από τα δυο σε εμπνέει καλύτερα, αλλά ταϊσμένο στο χέρι ή έστω λίγων μηνών αν γίνεται! Όσο πιο ήμερο, τόσο το καλύτερο.
Αν δεις στο youtube, και τα 2 μπορεί να γίνουν εξαιρετικού σύντροφοι και πιστοί και παιχνιδιάρηδες, ίσως λίγο πιο πολύ να δένονται μαζί σου τα κοκατίλ, δεν ξέρω  ::  

Δες ενδεικτικά ένα βίντεο που μ' αρέσει πολύ  ::  
[youtube:3tetdmyh]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4nXxa7swvY[/youtube:3tetdmyh]

Του κάνει "ποκ" με το ποδαράκι, χαχαχα!!

----------


## Jimmy

χιλια συγγνωμη που αργησα να απαντησω αλλα ειχα καποιες δουλιτσες.ο χωρος που μπορω να διαθεσω ειναι αρκετα μεγαλος γιατι εχω ενα πολυ μεγαλο κλουβι(πιστευω)επειδη παλια ειχα σκιουρακια.γινετε με καποιον τροπο να σας το δειξω σε φωτογραφια??

----------


## vagelis76

> χιλια συγγνωμη που αργησα να απαντησω αλλα ειχα καποιες δουλιτσες.ο χωρος που μπορω να διαθεσω ειναι αρκετα μεγαλος γιατι εχω ενα πολυ μεγαλο κλουβι(πιστευω)επειδη παλια ειχα σκιουρακια.γινετε με καποιον τροπο να σας το δειξω σε φωτογραφια??


Αν έχεις φωτογραφία του,πατάς την Αναζήτηση κάτω ακριβώς από την υποβολή της δημοσιέυσης,αν θέλεις να βάλεις πάνω από 1 φωτο πατάς προσθήκη αρχείο και μετα ξανά αναζήτηση,βρίσκεις τη φωτο από τον υπολογιστή σου και τη φορτώνεις εδώ.
Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός,αν και δεν είμαι ο πιο ειδικός σε θέματα τεχνολογίας.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jimmy

Αντιγονη ευχαριστω πολυ για το video.αποτι καταλαβα αυτο που κανει τσιου τσιου ειναι το bungie ενω το κακομοιρο το κοκατιλ δεν εβγαλε ουτε κιχ τελικα μου φενετε οτι τα κοκατιλ ειναι πιο ησυχα.εγω αυριο θα παω σε 2 pet shop να παρω μια πρωτη γευση να δω και τα 2 ειδη πως συμπεριφερονται και απο εκει και περα βλεποντας και κανοντας αμα ειναι και σε καλη κατασταση θα δω.μπορειτε να μου στειλετε κανενα site με εκτροφους παπαγαλων στην αθηνα?θελω να παρω εναν ημερο γιατι νομιζω πως θα ερθουμε κοντα πιο γρηγορα.Αν και εχω ψαξει για εκτροφους δεν εχω βρει πολλα πραγματα

----------


## Antigoni87

Το βίντεο είναι ενδεικτικό, για να δεις πόσο παιχνιδιάρικα είναι τα μπάτζι, αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι τα κοκατίλ είναι τόσο ήσυχα όσο αυτό στο βίντεο, ούτε ότι τα μπάτζι είναι πάντα υπερδραστήρια! Είναι πάντα και θέμα χαρακτήρα  ::  

Για εκτροφείς θα σου πουν τα παιδιά που έχουν παπαγάλους!

----------


## Jimmy

οκ ευχαριστω πολυ σε λιγο θα βαλω και την φωτογραφια του κλουβιου να το δειτε να μου πειτε εαν ειναι καταλληλο

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να μας πεις και διαστασεις μαζι με την φωτογραφια!

----------


## Jimmy

Καλα το πιστευετε οτι δεν μπορω να βρω ενα μετρο για τις διαστασεις???

----------


## Jimmy

ενοειτε οτι το σπιτακι που εχει μεσα θα βγει αφου ειναι περιτο και θα γινει ακομα μεγαλυτερο!!

----------


## Jimmy

ευτυχως βρηκα ενα μετρο.οι διαστασεις ειναι:75x63x43

----------


## Jimmy

λοιπον?πως σας φενετε??

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι πολυ καλο!αν δεν ειναι σκουριασμενο !

εχει σχαρα στον πατο?αν οχι κανε μια πατεντα και βαλε εσυ...

το πλατος του μου φενετε οριακα για κοκατιλ...οταν μπορεσεις γραψε μας τις διαστασεις ομως...για να σου πουμε σιγουρα...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μια χαρα..με σωστη διαταξη στα αξεσουαρ πιστευω ειναι οκ και για τα 2 ειδοι...

----------


## Jimmy

τις διαστασεις τις εχω γραψει πιο πανω.ναι εχει σιδερενιο πατω και δεν εχει ουτε στιγμα σκουριας αφου το εχω πανω σε ενα σκαμπουδακι

----------


## Jimmy

εχει μεσα και κατι πολλυ ωραια μεγαλα ξυλινα κλαδια αλλα μονο αυτα ολα τα αλλα παιχνιδια και υπολοιπα θα τα αγορασω απο το pet shop

----------


## Jimmy

πριν κανενα μισαωρο πηγα σε ενα pet shop για να δω εαν ειχε κοκατιλ.τελικα ειχε ενα αρσενικο ηταν αρκετα ησυχο και οταν το πλησιαζες δεν εκανε σαν τρελο αλλα ερχοταν κοντα σου.Η τιμη του ειναι 35 ευρω.εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## mogolos14

Για 35 ευρο αξιζει πολυ φτηνο ειναι!!!
Αλλα...γιατι το δεινει τοσο φτηνα?τα αλλα τοσα τα δεινει?
ειναι μεγαλο σε ηλικια μηπωσ?για δες το δαχτυλιδι του.
αλλιως αν ειναι οκ παρτο δε νομιζω να βρεισ τοσο φτηνο!

Απο την Αλλη ομως μη κανεις βιαστηκες κινησεις κ το μετανιωσεις κ ψαξε να βρεισ ενα μικρο σε ηλικια ετσι ωστε να δεθει καλυτερα μαζι σου.

----------


## Jimmy

ειναι το τελευταιο και δεν τον ρωτησα παραπανω πραγματα.το γκρι το εχει 35 και το ασπρο 40 αλλα αθτο πουληθηκε.η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν θελω να παρω αρσενικο γιατι ειναι πιο επιθετικα γιαυτο θα ψαξω και σε αλλα pet shop ιδιος εδω κοντα εχει κατι ταιραστια που θα εχουν μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια.

----------


## mogolos14

Οπως σου πα μη βιαστεις απο τον ενθουσιασμο σου.
Καλα θα κανεις να δεισ κ σε αλλα πετσοπ κ οχι μονο κοιτα κ για κανα ιδιωτη εκτοφεα αν ειναι εφυκτο.Κ οτι αποφασησεισ να παρεις,να το παρεις σε μικρη ηλικια!!!φιλικα.

----------


## Jimmy

το ξερω κι εγω απο ιδιωτη θελω αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω.εσυ μπορεις να μου προτινεις κανεναν στην αθηνα εαν ξερεισ?

----------


## mogolos14

Δυστηχως δε μπορω να σου προτεινω καποιον.Τωρα αμα ξερει καποιος παλιοτερος χρηστησ ας απαντησει.αλλα μην απελπιζεσαι κ χε υπομονη.παρακολουθα κ τις αγγελειες εδω μεσα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα κοκατιλ στα πετ σοπ εχουν γυρο στα 35 €...η τιμη ειναι λογικη...

----------


## Jimmy

εξαρτατε,υπαρχουν και καποιοι απατεωνες που τα εχουν πολλυ πιο ακριβα

----------


## mogolos14

> τα κοκατιλ στα πετ σοπ εχουν γυρο στα 35 €...η τιμη ειναι λογικη...


Σε μια γνωστη αλλ. πετσοπ που χα παει στην αθηνα πριν 3μηνεσ τα χε 50 με 55.
κ δω που μενω τοσο τα χει.δε θα επιμείνω ισως να χεις δικιο μπορει κ να διαφερουν απο πετσοπ.

----------


## Jimmy

Παντος ειναι παρα πολλυ καλο pet shop ολα τα πουλια που εχουμε παρει δεν εχουν πεθανει ποτε απο ασθενεια αλλα απο γηρατεια.θελω να πω οτι δεν τα κακομεταχειριζετε και ολα εχουν αξιοπρεπει κλουβια και οχι κατι τρυπουλες μονο και μονο για να κοιμουνται

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μερικοι κανουν οτι θελουν...

εγω εχω παρει κοκατιλ με 70 € απο πετ σοπ(το πρωτο μου) και με 30(30 ειχαν ολα...τωρα τα πηγε 35 νομιζω)

 50€ ειναι ακριβα..με τα 35 ειναι νορμαλ...με 20 θα ηταν υποπτα φθηνα...

αν μπορεις να παρεις απο χομπιστα ιδιωτη να το πρωτιμησεις απο το πετ σοπ...

----------


## Jimmy

Ναι αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω βρει καποιον ιδιωτη :sad:

----------


## Jimmy

Τωρα εμφανιστηκε και ενα αλλο προβλημα με το κλουβι...το πορτακι για την ταιστρα ειναι πολλυ μεγαλη και εαν παω να βαλω το καλαθακι με την τροφη θα πεσει κατω αφου δεν εφαρμοζει καλα...κριμα και ειναι τοσο ωραιο και ευρηχωρο κλουβι :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## Antigoni87

Όσο για ιδιώτες, κοίτα στη Χρυσή Ευκαιρία! Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δίνουν από εκεί πουλάκια κυρίως ήμερα, ταϊσμένα στο χέρι.   :winky:

----------


## Jimmy

ok σε ευχαριστω πολυ :Happy:

----------


## Jimmy

λοιπον βρηκα κατι αγγελιες και θελω να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας.οι 2 αγγελιες λενε σε τιμη 100 ευρω εξημερωμενο ταισμενο στο χερι και καποιες αλλες λενε για επικοινωνια μαζι τους και η τιμη θα βρεθει.εσεις τι λετε για τα 100ευρω?ειναι καλα?

----------


## Antigoni87

Την έχω ξανακούσει αυτή την τιμή για ταϊσμένο στο χέρι και πλήρως απογαλακτισμένο πουλάκι! Εγώ θα τα έδινα για εξημερωμένο κοκατίλ, απογαλακτισμένο και λίγων μηνών ηλικίας. Αλλά αν δεν έχει τελειώσει ο απογαλακτισμός και πρέπει να το ταϊσεις κι εσύ στο χέρι, πέφτει η τιμή σε κάποιους. Όμως δε θα στο συνιστούσα αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία!

Ρώτα και τον άλλο που λες ότι θα συζητηθεί η τιμή, μήπως το πάρεις 80 πχ, πιο φτηνά δε νομίζω γιατί θα πάρεις και μικρό και ταϊσμένο στο χέρι και ήμερο! Άρα δεν είναι κακές τιμές, αν σκεφτείς ότι σε πετ βρίσκεις και με 50 και με 70  ::  

Ας πουν κι άλλοι βέβαια τη γνώμη τους!!

----------


## Jimmy

ναι οντος οταν θα ειμαι ετοιμος θα τους παρω και τους αλλους για να μαθω την τιμη.νομιζω 100 ευρω δεν ειναι ασχημα για εξημερωμενο κοκατιλακι αλλα εαν υπαρξει κατι καλυτερο δεν με πειραζει :Happy: ))

----------


## ixnhlates

εγω θα επερνα  κοκατιλι γιατι ειναι πεχνιδιαρικο και εξημερονετε πιο ευκολα
 Βεβεα η τιμη ειναι λιγο ακριβη 40ευρο και εγω θελω να παρω αλλα δεν εχω αρκετα

----------


## maria-karolina

jimmy δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι λίγο αργά τώρα που σου γράφω κι εγώ και άμα έχεις ήδη αποκτήσει παπαγαλάκι. πάντως εγώ εκτός από το οτι θα σου πρότεινα 100% κοκατίλ, θέλω να σου πω πως εγώ πήρα ένα εξημερωμένο 100 ευρώ από πετσοπά αλλά χομπίστα δηλ. είχε ασχοληθεί και ο ίδιος γιατί γενικά τους έχει ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία, και εκτός του οτι δεν το έχωμετανιώσει καθόλου, ήταν και η πιο φθηνή τιμή που άκουσα. τα περισσότερα πετσοπ μου λέγανε γύρω στα 120 ευρώ και 4-5 μηνών ενώ εγώ πήρα 45 ημερών 100 ευρώ. θέλω να πω, 100 ευρώ για εξημερωμένο αξίζει πραγματικά!!!

----------

